# Moving to Canada as a Quantity Surveyor (QS) with Family - Advice needed!



## roundfoot

Hi,

My wife and I are currently living near Machester in the UK and are looking at moving to Vancouver (ideally although open to other areas potentially) in spring/summer next year with two young children (2ys and 6 months then). I am a Quantity Surveyor and would be interested if anyone knows companies that are worth contacting. I have worked as a PQS and a contractors QS. Does anyone know the main contractors in the vancouver area that may be worth contacting?

In terms of areas to live, we would be looking for somewhere that is good for families and that we can get to the great outdoors relativley easy as well as being not too far of a commute from work which I would expect to be downtown (anything up to an hour is ok with me!). Can anyone recommend areas to look at?

Are there any particular areas that are seeing a lot of development at the moment? This may make finding out where we would like to move easier as we may get a better idea of commute. 

Lastly - what about Vancouver Island? Are there big companies and job opportunities on the island. Again any direction would be welcomed!

A lot to ask I know but any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## baba10

*QS job*



roundfoot said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are currently living near Machester in the UK and are looking at moving to Vancouver (ideally although open to other areas potentially) in spring/summer next year with two young children (2ys and 6 months then). I am a Quantity Surveyor and would be interested if anyone knows companies that are worth contacting. I have worked as a PQS and a contractors QS. Does anyone know the main contractors in the vancouver area that may be worth contacting?
> 
> In terms of areas to live, we would be looking for somewhere that is good for families and that we can get to the great outdoors relativley easy as well as being not too far of a commute from work which I would expect to be downtown (anything up to an hour is ok with me!). Can anyone recommend areas to look at?
> 
> Are there any particular areas that are seeing a lot of development at the moment? This may make finding out where we would like to move easier as we may get a better idea of commute.
> 
> Lastly - what about Vancouver Island? Are there big companies and job opportunities on the island. Again any direction would be welcomed!
> 
> A lot to ask I know but any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed


Hi roundfoot,

I'm offered a QS job in UAE, I use to work as cost control specialist, is QS job much different? is it a well respected profession?


----------



## roundfoot

baba10 said:


> Hi roundfoot,
> 
> I'm offered a QS job in UAE, I use to work as cost control specialist, is QS job much different? is it a well respected profession?


Hi baba,

a qs is basically responsible for controlling the costs of a construction project. They are responsible for procuring subcontractors and suppliers, agreeing interim and final accounts with subcontractors and the client, as well as providing cash flow forecasts and financial reports to the commercial director. That's if you are working for a contractor.

If you work for the client you will advise on the costs of a project from inception to completion, agree costs with the contractor and look after the costs on behalf of the client.

Not sure what a cost control specialist does to be honest. Is that what you do? Is that what a qs is called in Canada? I can't seem to find any qs jobs in Canada so was assuming they must be called estimators over there.


----------



## Markab

Hi Baba10,

Just a quick note regarding etiquette. Even though you did not respond to Roundfoots enquiry regarding moving to Canada, Roundfoot had the decency to respond to your enquiry. The least you could do is to respond to Roundfoot with Thank you !!

Regards


----------



## Markab

baba10 said:


> Hi roundfoot,
> 
> I'm offered a QS job in UAE, I use to work as cost control specialist, is QS job much different? is it a well respected profession?


Hi Baba10,

Just a quick note regarding etiquette. Even though you did not respond to Roundfoots enquiry regarding moving to Canada, Roundfoot had the decency to respond to your enquiry. The least you could do is to respond to Roundfoot with Thank you !!

Regards


----------



## inutley

roundfoot said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are currently living near Machester in the UK and are looking at moving to Vancouver (ideally although open to other areas potentially) in spring/summer next year with two young children (2ys and 6 months then). I am a Quantity Surveyor and would be interested if anyone knows companies that are worth contacting. I have worked as a PQS and a contractors QS. Does anyone know the main contractors in the vancouver area that may be worth contacting?
> 
> In terms of areas to live, we would be looking for somewhere that is good for families and that we can get to the great outdoors relativley easy as well as being not too far of a commute from work which I would expect to be downtown (anything up to an hour is ok with me!). Can anyone recommend areas to look at?
> 
> Are there any particular areas that are seeing a lot of development at the moment? This may make finding out where we would like to move easier as we may get a better idea of commute.
> 
> Lastly - what about Vancouver Island? Are there big companies and job opportunities on the island. Again any direction would be welcomed!
> 
> A lot to ask I know but any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed


Hi Ed,
I was in the construction industry in the UK (Bovis Lend Lease) and moved out to BC earlier this year with my family (two children under 4 years). We looked at Vancouver and although a great city was just a bit to congested for us, so we moved to Kelowna which is a few hours inland. There are anumber of large construction companies in Vancouver that you can approach - I made all my contacts by email/phone and came out for a round of interviews before moving. Companies you should look at are: Graham Construction, PCL, Ledcor, Vanbots (Part of Carillion), Stuart Olsen. These are the bigger players, and likely to have better chances with regard to opportunities. The RICS is recognized here as well (CIOB not so), so would be a help if you are chartered. The smaller / midsize companies tend to combine the QS and PM roles, however often have seperate estimators which is a role I am sure you could pick up if necessary. I've really enjoyed the move (and the work) so would recommend it. If you would like more details on benefits/salary expectations let me know, would be happy to fill you in and make sure you dont sell yourself short.
With regard to Vancouver island, most of the larger companies do work out there, some have smaller offices on the island as well. Often the jobs are managed from the mainland, however (its only a 20min seaplane ride over).
Regards
Ian


----------



## roundfoot

inutley said:


> Hi Ed,
> I was in the construction industry in the UK (Bovis Lend Lease) and moved out to BC earlier this year with my family (two children under 4 years). We looked at Vancouver and although a great city was just a bit to congested for us, so we moved to Kelowna which is a few hours inland. There are anumber of large construction companies in Vancouver that you can approach - I made all my contacts by email/phone and came out for a round of interviews before moving. Companies you should look at are: Graham Construction, PCL, Ledcor, Vanbots (Part of Carillion), Stuart Olsen. These are the bigger players, and likely to have better chances with regard to opportunities. The RICS is recognized here as well (CIOB not so), so would be a help if you are chartered. The smaller / midsize companies tend to combine the QS and PM roles, however often have seperate estimators which is a role I am sure you could pick up if necessary. I've really enjoyed the move (and the work) so would recommend it. If you would like more details on benefits/salary expectations let me know, would be happy to fill you in and make sure you dont sell yourself short.
> With regard to Vancouver island, most of the larger companies do work out there, some have smaller offices on the island as well. Often the jobs are managed from the mainland, however (its only a 20min seaplane ride over).
> Regards
> Ian



Hi Ian,

Thanks for the reply. It would be a great help if you could give me an idea of the benefits and salary I could expect. I have been working as a QS for the past 6 years (2 years in higways and 4 years in buildings) and have a fairly broad range of experience (hotels, hospitals, apartments, offices, warehouses etc). I have a First Class QS degree and am looking to start my APC in the next couple of weeks. Would be great to get an idea of the expected salary and benefits. 

Thanks for the list of companies. Did you find best way to make contact was by phone or email? or both? Realistically I am now looking at a move in around a years time so any advice on how long the process took would also be of great interest. It seems pointless approaching companies this early, I would guess that I start contacting people about 6 months before we intend to leave - from your experience does this sound about right?

I would also be interested to find out how you are finding Kelowna. I have had a look at this area and looks great but I assumed that there would be more opportunities in Vancouver. Again if you could give me a heads up to the companies that may be worth approcahing it would be appreciated. I think it is definately somewhere we would visit when coming across to have a good look round (I have been to Vancouver once around 10 years ago but my wife has never been so are hoping to spend a week or two in around 6 months on a fact finding mission). Obviously the move would be for a better lifestyle which Kelowna seems to offer but have you found any down sides since moving?


Thanks again,

Ed


----------



## inutley

roundfoot said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. It would be a great help if you could give me an idea of the benefits and salary I could expect. I have been working as a QS for the past 6 years (2 years in higways and 4 years in buildings) and have a fairly broad range of experience (hotels, hospitals, apartments, offices, warehouses etc). I have a First Class QS degree and am looking to start my APC in the next couple of weeks. Would be great to get an idea of the expected salary and benefits.
> 
> Thanks for the list of companies. Did you find best way to make contact was by phone or email? or both? Realistically I am now looking at a move in around a years time so any advice on how long the process took would also be of great interest. It seems pointless approaching companies this early, I would guess that I start contacting people about 6 months before we intend to leave - from your experience does this sound about right?
> 
> I would also be interested to find out how you are finding Kelowna. I have had a look at this area and looks great but I assumed that there would be more opportunities in Vancouver. Again if you could give me a heads up to the companies that may be worth approcahing it would be appreciated. I think it is definately somewhere we would visit when coming across to have a good look round (I have been to Vancouver once around 10 years ago but my wife has never been so are hoping to spend a week or two in around 6 months on a fact finding mission). Obviously the move would be for a better lifestyle which Kelowna seems to offer but have you found any down sides since moving?
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Ed


Hi Ed,
With regard to benefits you should be looking at somewhere from $80k upwards. A senior QS (approx 10 years) would get up to $120k in Vancouver, so this gives you an idea of the range. You should also get a private medical and dental plan (similar to Bupa), pension, company vehicle (or allowance) (normally a 4x4 out here), and bonus scheme. The only downside is the holiday allowance - this seems to start from about 15 days (some companies are a little more generous) and increases with time served. You do get a couple of extra bank holidays though!
With regards to contacting, email was my initial approach, however I found a phone call more effective if you can find out the right people to speak to - I did quite a bit of research on the internet as all the companies mentioned have comprehensive websites. The time in advance you make contact will really depend on how you are looking to move out here - have you applied for a permanent resident visa or looking for a company to sort that for you? If you have or are working towards a visa then this helps your employment opportunities greatly as the company 1) does not have do complete and justify the applications and 2)no you are serious about coming. I went this route and the feedback from the comapnies I saw was that this made a big difference. If you go don this route then making contact 6 months in advance would be about right. A resident visa takes about ayear all told so if you could start your application now then you would be looking good.
I came out with my wife on a fact find as well a few years ago - we were originally looking between Calgary and Vancouver, and travelled through Kelowna on our way between the two. Opportunities are not as great as Vancouver but what you do find here is that construction companies work over far greater distances, so from the Kelowna office you would cover most of the east and mid parts of BC, which is an enormous area. As a consequence nearly all the large construction companies have an office here eg - PCL, Ledcor, Graham, Dominion plus the mid size companies - Maple Reinders (who I work for), Greyback, and others. I work out of the office most of the time and generally fly out to the job sites twivce a month- we work anywhere from Vancouver Island up to Prince George in the north. The work life balance is so much better - my commute is 20 mins, and the weather is far more consistent so you can get out and do things. The area is great for the kids, there are dozens of play parks and activities on nearly every weekend for them to do (most free!), they loved the becah and lake during the summer, it was like being on holiday (almost). Kelowna has most of the necessary amenities, most of the schools are good, there is a decent shopping mall, some good restaurants and as well as the lake three ski hills nearby. It doesnt have the buzz of a big city but we had done that and were looking for a slightl;y slower pace to bring up the children, so works well for us. There are also quite a lot of Brits here so always some footy on the TV. Depending on what you want out of the move I would definetly recommend you take a look at the area - it is also a bit cheaper to live than Vancouver so you would get more for your money. Let me know if you want any more help - and I'd be happy to show you around if you come over.
Regards
Ian


----------



## spgilbert

roundfoot said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. It would be a great help if you could give me an idea of the benefits and salary I could expect. I have been working as a QS for the past 6 years (2 years in higways and 4 years in buildings) and have a fairly broad range of experience (hotels, hospitals, apartments, offices, warehouses etc). I have a First Class QS degree and am looking to start my APC in the next couple of weeks. Would be great to get an idea of the expected salary and benefits.
> 
> Thanks for the list of companies. Did you find best way to make contact was by phone or email? or both? Realistically I am now looking at a move in around a years time so any advice on how long the process took would also be of great interest. It seems pointless approaching companies this early, I would guess that I start contacting people about 6 months before we intend to leave - from your experience does this sound about right?
> 
> I would also be interested to find out how you are finding Kelowna. I have had a look at this area and looks great but I assumed that there would be more opportunities in Vancouver. Again if you could give me a heads up to the companies that may be worth approcahing it would be appreciated. I think it is definately somewhere we would visit when coming across to have a good look round (I have been to Vancouver once around 10 years ago but my wife has never been so are hoping to spend a week or two in around 6 months on a fact finding mission). Obviously the move would be for a better lifestyle which Kelowna seems to offer but have you found any down sides since moving?
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Ed


Hi Ed, your timing is good, im currently in vancouver looking at a couple of places to move to, but while i am here i have been working for an Executive Recruitment firm, and just finished a Senior Estimator contract. As such I have a database full of companies with phone numbers with addresses.
This Site will not let me post my email address, so go onto Linkedin and search for Steve P. Gilbert, click on the one that says "Researcher at OAM", vancouver. invite me to link with you, i will send you my email that way.
i'll help anyway i can that does not breach the company contract I signed.
-Steve


----------



## roundfoot

inutley said:


> Hi Ed,
> With regard to benefits you should be looking at somewhere from $80k upwards. A senior QS (approx 10 years) would get up to $120k in Vancouver, so this gives you an idea of the range. You should also get a private medical and dental plan (similar to Bupa), pension, company vehicle (or allowance) (normally a 4x4 out here), and bonus scheme. The only downside is the holiday allowance - this seems to start from about 15 days (some companies are a little more generous) and increases with time served. You do get a couple of extra bank holidays though!
> With regards to contacting, email was my initial approach, however I found a phone call more effective if you can find out the right people to speak to - I did quite a bit of research on the internet as all the companies mentioned have comprehensive websites. The time in advance you make contact will really depend on how you are looking to move out here - have you applied for a permanent resident visa or looking for a company to sort that for you? If you have or are working towards a visa then this helps your employment opportunities greatly as the company 1) does not have do complete and justify the applications and 2)no you are serious about coming. I went this route and the feedback from the comapnies I saw was that this made a big difference. If you go don this route then making contact 6 months in advance would be about right. A resident visa takes about ayear all told so if you could start your application now then you would be looking good.
> I came out with my wife on a fact find as well a few years ago - we were originally looking between Calgary and Vancouver, and travelled through Kelowna on our way between the two. Opportunities are not as great as Vancouver but what you do find here is that construction companies work over far greater distances, so from the Kelowna office you would cover most of the east and mid parts of BC, which is an enormous area. As a consequence nearly all the large construction companies have an office here eg - PCL, Ledcor, Graham, Dominion plus the mid size companies - Maple Reinders (who I work for), Greyback, and others. I work out of the office most of the time and generally fly out to the job sites twivce a month- we work anywhere from Vancouver Island up to Prince George in the north. The work life balance is so much better - my commute is 20 mins, and the weather is far more consistent so you can get out and do things. The area is great for the kids, there are dozens of play parks and activities on nearly every weekend for them to do (most free!), they loved the becah and lake during the summer, it was like being on holiday (almost). Kelowna has most of the necessary amenities, most of the schools are good, there is a decent shopping mall, some good restaurants and as well as the lake three ski hills nearby. It doesnt have the buzz of a big city but we had done that and were looking for a slightl;y slower pace to bring up the children, so works well for us. There are also quite a lot of Brits here so always some footy on the TV. Depending on what you want out of the move I would definetly recommend you take a look at the area - it is also a bit cheaper to live than Vancouver so you would get more for your money. Let me know if you want any more help - and I'd be happy to show you around if you come over.
> Regards
> Ian


Ian,
Thanks again that's a great help and nice to get an idea of the wages and benefits. With regards to the permanent residents visa I haven't applied but from the research I have done the system has changed as of June this year. My understanding is that you can't start the application until you have a job offer which makes things a little more difficult. I may speak to a few of the larger companies and see if they can give me some guidance in terms of timescales. I have previously spoken to a chap who was promoting emigration to BC in general and he reckoned that with a firm job offer you van now get a visa within a few months under the new system, but would like a second opinion! Kelowna looks great and a big part of the move would be to get a better work life balance and find somewhere which is good for kids, will definatelt make a visit when we head over and if you're not too busy it would be great if you could show us some of the city. My email is edcottrill at gmail dot com so if you knock me an email I can contact you nearer the time. Let md know if your company have any openings for a QS!! Sounds like your enjoying life over there. Will let you know how I get on and may mither you a bit more if I have any more questions.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## dave5282

Hi all,
Im also a QS in North west england in very similar setup/circumstance, thinking of making the same move, so it was good to read all that has has been said.
I just wondered if roundfoot had made any headway yet?? and how things were going?? We are hoping to go on a factfinding trip with our two small kids (3years and the other 4 months) later this year.
Dave


----------



## roundfoot

dave5282 said:


> Hi all,
> Im also a QS in North west england in very similar setup/circumstance, thinking of making the same move, so it was good to read all that has has been said.
> I just wondered if roundfoot had made any headway yet?? and how things were going?? We are hoping to go on a factfinding trip with our two small kids (3years and the other 4 months) later this year.
> Dave


Hi Dave,

To be honest things went on the back burner for quite a while, probably working too hard! So made a news years resolution to get a move on. Been busy emailing numerous companies with my CV and cover letter and have arranged a trip out in May to have a look round and have a number of interviews / chats with various companies about possible opportunities. Also have one online interview next week so fingers crossed! I found that if you can spark up a conversation with anybody it is well worth while as have had some companies who weren't hiring giving me direct emails of other companies - which tend to have a better response than emails sent to [email protected]. So when you do start looking just try and get into dialogue with anyone as seems to have been a big help. My only concern is the new visa system. As your potential employer needs to keep the job open for you for 3 - 6 months (and more likely to be 6!). Have tried to find anyone who has gone through the new system but with little joy. Hopefully will find out more when speaking with employers.

Have done quite a lot of research on areas as well and Kelowna does look great. We also have 2 kids (2 and 3 months) so looking for a family orietated area. And wages should be quite a lot more, tax is less, weather better (snow & sun) - seems like a no brainer to me. 

Will let you know how I get on.

Ed


----------



## roundfoot

roundfoot said:


> Ian,
> Thanks again that's a great help and nice to get an idea of the wages and benefits. With regards to the permanent residents visa I haven't applied but from the research I have done the system has changed as of June this year. My understanding is that you can't start the application until you have a job offer which makes things a little more difficult. I may speak to a few of the larger companies and see if they can give me some guidance in terms of timescales. I have previously spoken to a chap who was promoting emigration to BC in general and he reckoned that with a firm job offer you van now get a visa within a few months under the new system, but would like a second opinion! Kelowna looks great and a big part of the move would be to get a better work life balance and find somewhere which is good for kids, will definatelt make a visit when we head over and if you're not too busy it would be great if you could show us some of the city. My email is edcottrill at gmail dot com so if you knock me an email I can contact you nearer the time. Let md know if your company have any openings for a QS!! Sounds like your enjoying life over there. Will let you know how I get on and may mither you a bit more if I have any more questions.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ed


Hi Ian,

Finally got my act together after a while in the doldrums but been very busy these last few weeks emailing probably every construction company in BC! Also done a lot of research on Kelowna and it looks absolutely magic. Is looking like our first choice and have emailed Ledcor, PCL, Scott, Bird, Rykon,Delnor, Buttcon and of course Merril Reindeers (who haven't replied!) - just wondering if there is anyone I have missed as seem to be working on a law of averages here. Also do you have a contact at MR I could email directly rather than the generic HR email? I can appreciate you may not want to put an email on here but feel free to email me at edcottrill at gmail dot com if you want. Also if you know anyone that is hiring I would appreciate the heads up.

Got a trio planned from May 6th - 20th - should be fun with a 2 year old and a 6 month old! - and planning on spending a week in Vancouver (and possible a day or 2 on Vancouver Island) and then a week in Kelowna (prob staying in Westbank). Would be good to meet up if you can spare the time as would like to see how you are settling in and a insight into expat life would be good. I take it you are still enjoying life out there? 

Anyway hopefully see you in May and see it all for myself.

All the best,

Ed


----------



## Martin999

Hi Ed. I operate an employment agency for engineers in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. I am presently seeking a qualified and experienced Quantity Surveyor for a company that designs and manufactures very up-market architectural metalwork (railings, jambs, feature stairs, skylights, feature atriums, transoms, etc) for government and corporate headquarters buildings. ie. Howard Hughes Memorial Building, Vriginia, USA, etc.

Let me know if you'd be interested.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Martin999

Ian. I'm a recruiter living in Montreal, Quebec and am seeking a well qualified and experienced professional quantity surveyor such as yourself. Maybe you could send me your C.V., email address and phone number so we can communicate further.

Regards,

Martin
Martin Hurst Recruitment


----------



## chaelcy

Hi! Mr. Martin. I am a nurse..Since you are a recruiter So probably you can help me with my case.. I have my ongoing immigration application to canada.. If I get the chance to get a job offer, does it speeds up my application? Would i still benifit for a temporary visa/ working visa? Hope you can help me with my inquiry..

Thanks,
Lcyd


----------



## roundfoot

Hi Martin,

I am looking for QS jobs in Vancouver or Kelowna, if this something you can assist with by all means give me your email address and I will forward you my CV and we can discuss further.

Ed


----------



## Martin999

Hi Ed. I operate mainly in the Ontario/Quebec area so it's unlikely I can help you in job opportunities in BC. If you change your mind about where you plan to settle, please let me know.
Regards,
Martin


----------



## Martin999

chaelcy said:


> Hi! Mr. Martin. I am a nurse..Since you are a recruiter So probably you can help me with my case.. I have my ongoing immigration application to canada.. If I get the chance to get a job offer, does it speeds up my application? Would i still benifit for a temporary visa/ working visa? Hope you can help me with my inquiry..
> 
> Thanks,
> Lcyd


Hi Lcyd. unfortunately I work only in the field of engineers, technicians and technologists. Suggest you go directly to Health Care Canada.
Good luck!
Martin


----------



## samleonard

roundfoot said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are currently living near Machester in the UK and are looking at moving to Vancouver (ideally although open to other areas potentially) in spring/summer next year with two young children (2ys and 6 months then). I am a Quantity Surveyor and would be interested if anyone knows companies that are worth contacting. I have worked as a PQS and a contractors QS. Does anyone know the main contractors in the vancouver area that may be worth contacting?
> 
> In terms of areas to live, we would be looking for somewhere that is good for families and that we can get to the great outdoors relativley easy as well as being not too far of a commute from work which I would expect to be downtown (anything up to an hour is ok with me!). Can anyone recommend areas to look at?
> 
> Are there any particular areas that are seeing a lot of development at the moment? This may make finding out where we would like to move easier as we may get a better idea of commute.
> 
> Lastly - what about Vancouver Island? Are there big companies and job opportunities on the island. Again any direction would be welcomed!
> 
> A lot to ask I know but any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed


Hi there,

I live in the North of Ontario which is almost as far away from where you want to live in Vancouver area. However, there is a lot of exploration going up here as well as one of the biggest gold mines starting back up. Do they need someone with your credentials, I don't know. But you could be looking for Detour gold mine information and possibilities.

Good luck to you
Sam


----------



## vvdritauk

*Thank you for opening the page*

Hi Ed and Ian,

May I thank you for the dialague first, quite moved by Ian's sincere willing to help.

To Martin,

Currently I am studying at Loughborough University for MSc. Construction Business Management(RICS Qualified course) and will graduate by July 2012.

I am a chinese with a Bachelor Degree in Civil Engineering, plus 8 years QS experience with an ENR 225 International Contractors. Overseas project experience includes 2 year Luxury Hotel in Macau and an International Conference Center in Zambia.

I am planning to find a QS job opportunity in Canada after my graduation and hopefully you may find myself suitable for your recruitment qualification. 


If so, please let me know so that I can send you my detailed CV for your kind consideration.

Regards!

vvdritauk 



Martin999 said:


> Ian. I'm a recruiter living in Montreal, Quebec and am seeking a well qualified and experienced professional quantity surveyor such as yourself. Maybe you could send me your C.V., email address and phone number so we can communicate further.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin
> Martin Hurst Recruitment


----------



## SianMulvenna

Hi, 

I realise that this thread has not been viewed for a while now, but I am currently studying for a QS degree in University if Ulster, in Northern Ireland and from June 2012, I am required to complete a placement year in industry. 

I would love to do this year in Canada and was hoping you could offer me any advice about companies which may provide this type of opportunity.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stephen Milic

*Opportunity*

Ed: Please connect with me at [email protected]. I have a Client looking for a Quantity Surveyor on a 1.8B project. Thanks, Stephen



roundfoot said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are currently living near Machester in the UK and are looking at moving to Vancouver (ideally although open to other areas potentially) in spring/summer next year with two young children (2ys and 6 months then). I am a Quantity Surveyor and would be interested if anyone knows companies that are worth contacting. I have worked as a PQS and a contractors QS. Does anyone know the main contractors in the vancouver area that may be worth contacting?
> 
> In terms of areas to live, we would be looking for somewhere that is good for families and that we can get to the great outdoors relativley easy as well as being not too far of a commute from work which I would expect to be downtown (anything up to an hour is ok with me!). Can anyone recommend areas to look at?
> 
> Are there any particular areas that are seeing a lot of development at the moment? This may make finding out where we would like to move easier as we may get a better idea of commute.
> 
> Lastly - what about Vancouver Island? Are there big companies and job opportunities on the island. Again any direction would be welcomed!
> 
> A lot to ask I know but any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed


----------



## femialofe

Hello Ian,

Thanks for the information you provided on the above.
I am just readng it in 2013. Please i need your contact as i am in need of similar information you gave to Ed. Let me know how to connect with you please.
Thanks. Femi


----------



## lookingtoleave

Has anyone contacted the British Columbia construction association? They regularly are at Expos all over Uk & Ireland and find you employment etc ....


----------



## Rob H

Hi Ian,

I guess your message was sent quite a while ago, but hope that you are still in Kelowna and thriving there. I am also QS, have now got Canada PR and after a look see visit last year, am very interested in moving to Okanagan region or Vancouver Island. Do you know of any companies that may be looking for a QS/ Contract manager that are worth approaching? Thank you, Rob






inutley said:


> Hi Ed,
> I was in the construction industry in the UK (Bovis Lend Lease) and moved out to BC earlier this year with my family (two children under 4 years). We looked at Vancouver and although a great city was just a bit to congested for us, so we moved to Kelowna which is a few hours inland. There are anumber of large construction companies in Vancouver that you can approach - I made all my contacts by email/phone and came out for a round of interviews before moving. Companies you should look at are: Graham Construction, PCL, Ledcor, Vanbots (Part of Carillion), Stuart Olsen. These are the bigger players, and likely to have better chances with regard to opportunities. The RICS is recognized here as well (CIOB not so), so would be a help if you are chartered. The smaller / midsize companies tend to combine the QS and PM roles, however often have seperate estimators which is a role I am sure you could pick up if necessary. I've really enjoyed the move (and the work) so would recommend it. If you would like more details on benefits/salary expectations let me know, would be happy to fill you in and make sure you dont sell yourself short.
> With regard to Vancouver island, most of the larger companies do work out there, some have smaller offices on the island as well. Often the jobs are managed from the mainland, however (its only a 20min seaplane ride over).
> Regards
> Ian


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Hi, Rob...

I don't work in construction but I'd recommend Ian's recommendation about contacting Graham Construction, PCL, Ledcor, Vanbots (Part of Carillion), Stuart Olsen... they're the big names in Vancouver and have been around for decades (I know for a fact PCL and Ledcor have been around for what seems like forever, as I remember seeing their signs around Vancouver in the 1980's when I was a little girl growing up there).

In regards to where in BC to move to, while the _entire_ province is beautiful in its own way (I was born and raised there and lived there until October '12... I've been up north to Prince Rupert, spent time in Prince George, lived amongst the First Nations at Waglisla on an isolated island just off the Pacific coast, as well as having been a City Slicker in Vancouver), I would tend to want to persuade you consider the Okanagan over the Island (locals here in BC refer to Vancouver Island as simply "the Island")... the Island is a really great place, and nature is literally "at your doorstep" (whale watching, kayaking, and fishing in the summer months and a ski resort and mountain type activities to participate in during the winter and golfing year 'round, weather permitting) but the one major "con" going against it is the fact that it _is_ still just an island and while its got top rate public and private schools (private mainly in the Victoria area)/universities and health care (all public hospitals in the province are regulated by the provincial government), an international airport and all of the modern amenities of any large city, you are kind of restricted on how and when you can actually physically get on or off the island. There are four main ferry points... one at both the northern and southern tips of the island (the southern terminus heads to Vancouver whilst the norther sees ferry traffic heading north towards Alaska) and two situated along the southern part of the eastern coast of the island. There are also several airports that fly to various other parts of both the island and the province but, quite like the ferry, can be very expensive to use.

Please don't get me wrong... this is not to say _don't_ not decide to go there just for the reasons I've stated... who knows, island living may be just your thing. I have lots of friends who live on the Island and absolutely love it... as for myself, while I like the Island and enjoy all of my time spent there, I prefer the convenience of living over on the mainland to Island life.

The Okanagan is great too, if not somewhat isolated from Vancouver as well (it's a 3-4 hour drive from Vancouver to Kelowna)... mind you, if you don't feel like driving, you can take the bus or the train or even fly. There are mountains for hiking in during the summer and skiing in the winter and plenty of lakes for water based activities.

The winters are cold (read: there _will_ be snow on the ground for a good part of the winter... have no doubt in your mind in this regard) and the summers warm, and with the warm weather comes the good (orchard fresh fruit - my cousin's husband's family owns/operates an apple orchard in the region) and the bad (annual forest fire threats and water restrictions).

Do you like wine and wineries? If so, the Okanagan has a fantabulous wine region (who'd have thought that a cold country like Canada would be able to produce wine?! :canada: ) to rival even the best S. African, Australian and Chilean offerings... it's an absolutely gorgeous area to to visit in the summer time (in fact, my Mom and Dad try to go up there at least once per year and come back with multiple bottles of wine).


Anyway, lots of things to consider. Good luck to you in regards to the choices you're faced with!


----------



## Rob H

Thank you so much for your detailed reply and advice. Best regards, Rob


----------



## dcraig

*Westcoastcanadiangirl*

You guys do realize this thread is 4 years old?, but I have an unrelated question for , "WESTCOASTCANADIANGIRL", you seem to love and promote Canada so much, but I can't help notice you no longer live in Canada. If it is so great, why have you left?


----------



## colchar

dcraig said:


> You guys do realize this thread is 4 years old?, but I have an unrelated question for , "WESTCOASTCANADIANGIRL", you seem to love and promote Canada so much, but I can't help notice you no longer live in Canada. If it is so great, why have you left?



What is wrong with her loving Canada and sharing her knowledge of it?


----------



## dcraig

colchar said:


> What is wrong with her loving Canada and sharing her knowledge of it?


Nothing wrong with her loving and sharing her knowledge, just seems funny that she would leave a place she seemed to love for some other place and then constantly tell others how great the place she left is, especially when people are always complaining about the dreary weather and the high cost of living in London England. (Like we did). Maybe in one of her over 1800 posts she says why she moved, but not going to take the time to read them all.
But I read in one of her posts, when someone asked about Vancouver Island, she said it is still an island and that creates problems getting on and off. Not sure if she ever lived there, but my wife was born there, and never had a problem, and when we moved back, we never had a problem, and isn't England also technically on an island, and since she moved to London, isn't her statement kind of an oxymoron.? My wife was born and raised in the Duncan area on VI and myself in London England, where we lived for years, but we moved to southern Vancouver Island a few years ago to take over a family business, but after a few years of being nickeled and dimed to death by the high taxes and high cost of living, someone offered to buy it, so we retired and moved to Ecuador, if we stayed in Canada we would both have had to get jobs to survive, we are still both only in our mid 50's, we live much better and for half the cost of what it would cost us anywhere in Canada , we have sunny weather all year, and an ocean view, 1800 sq ft, 12th floor condo on a long sandy beach, we don't have to wait months for medical care, or specialist appointment etc like some people do in BC, and our medical insurance is less than it was in BC, and the only reason we ever need to go back to Canada or England is to visit family and friends. (we are back in BC now for a wedding). I can't believe how much higher the prices of some everyday things have gotten in just the last few years since we moved, the house we sold in 2011 for $415k is now for sale again for $599,000. I can see no reason for us to ever move back to either Canada or the UK, Mexico maybe when we get a lot older, to be closer to BC so easier for visits, but that would be it.


----------



## luvcanada

To dcraig.

You sound bitter.

You moved to a second/third world country to live off the wealth you inherited and/or made in the UK and Canada. I am sure you do not live like the vast majority of people in Ecuador who do not live in 1800 sf condos on the beach, are not able to retire in their 50s and likely do not have the health care opportunities you do. So why exactly are you complaining about the cost of living in Canada and about westcoastcanadiangirl's love of the country.


----------



## dcraig

luvcanada said:


> To dcraig.
> 
> You sound bitter.
> 
> You moved to a second/third world country to live off the wealth you inherited and/or made in the UK and Canada. I am sure you do not live like the vast majority of people in Ecuador who do not live in 1800 sf condos on the beach, are not able to retire in their 50s and likely do not have the health care opportunities you do. So why exactly are you complaining about the cost of living in Canada and about westcoastcanadiangirl's love of the country.


Some people need to read a post before they reply to it! I am not complaining about WCG's love of Canada, just curious why she left if she loved it so much, and I am not the only one who complains about the high cost of living in Canada, but, like you, and others who moved to Canada from somewhere else, I wouldn't expect you to complain about a place you chose to live. as for live off wealth we inherited, are you kidding? We sold the business because in todays economy in Canada, we couldn't make enough to live "comfortably", and we did not inherit a dime. We sold the business for what we paid for it. We live on under $2000 CDN a month my wife and I get from our pensions, and have money left over, because we were able to buy, outright, our condo in Salinas from what we had left over when we sold the house. And FYI, Ecuador is one of, if not the #1 retirement destination. Canada doesn't even crack the top 10. As for Ecaudor being a 2nd/3rd world country, there is also a lot of prosperity, and there is a lot of poverty in Canada, but obviously some people don't know about it, or don't like to admit it. And if anywhere shouldn't have poverty, it would be a country like Canada. You left the US despite over 300 million others who love living there. If you read the Mexico forum for example, you would see that there are millions of people who have left Canada, the US and the rest of the world, for a better quality of life than they couldn't get in there home country, we just found Ecuador to have a bit lower cost of living, and better options for retiree's, so shoot me for trying to make my remaining years more enjoyable, and not wallowing in debt wondering whether we could afford to ever retire "comfortably" in the UK or Canada. If you can, good on you.


----------



## gringotim

dcraig said:


> Some people need to read a post before they reply to it! I am not complaining about WCG's love of Canada, just curious why she left if she loved it so much, and I am not the only one who complains about the high cost of living in Canada, but, like you, and others who moved to Canada from somewhere else, I wouldn't expect you to complain about a place you chose to live. as for live off wealth we inherited, are you kidding? We sold the business because in todays economy in Canada, we couldn't make enough to live "comfortably", and we did not inherit a dime. We sold the business for what we paid for it. We live on under $2000 CDN a month my wife and I get from our pensions, and have money left over, because we were able to buy, outright, our condo in Salinas from what we had left over when we sold the house. And FYI, Ecuador is one of, if not the #1 retirement destination. Canada doesn't even crack the top 10. As for Ecaudor being a 2nd/3rd world country, there is also a lot of prosperity, and there is a lot of poverty in Canada, but obviously some people don't know about it, or don't like to admit it. And if anywhere shouldn't have poverty, it would be a country like Canada. You left the US despite over 300 million others who love living there. If you read the Mexico forum for example, you would see that there are millions of people who have left Canada, the US and the rest of the world, for a better quality of life than they couldn't get in there home country, we just found Ecuador to have a bit lower cost of living, and better options for retiree's, so shoot me for trying to make my remaining years more enjoyable, and not wallowing in debt wondering whether we could afford to ever retire "comfortably" in the UK or Canada. If you can, good on you.


Hey D, Glad to hear you are enjoying life in Salinas, as you can tell, the Canada forum hasn't changed much since you left, people come here from other countries and its ok, but when someone from Canada says they are moving to another country for a better quality of life they call us bitter or angry etc. As you may remember, we also planned on moving to Salinas for retirement, and although we loved our vacation there, we have since decided on Mazatlan Mexico because its closer, and therefore easier for us to visit family/friends in BC and for family and friends to visit us. Airfare alone is about a third of getting to Salinas not to mention the time involved, but guess you know all about that. We both have aging parents and big families so that's what changed our mind., who knows when we might have to make a quik trip back. I envy you. At least you are here for the sun and 30c+ temps, must make you feel like you are back in Salinas. Saludes Tim


----------



## colchar

dcraig said:


> Nothing wrong with her loving and sharing her knowledge, just seems funny that she would leave a place she seemed to love for some other place and then constantly tell others how great the place she left is


I don't find it strange at all. She could have left because of a job or a relationship or whatever other reason but that doesn't stop her loving Canada or having knowledge of it. If you want to s**t on B.C., as you do below, then go ahead but why worry about her liking the place?






> especially when people are always complaining about the dreary weather and the high cost of living in London England.



Personally, I love London like no other city on earth and I am sure others do too. Just because some people complain does not mean that their opinions are representative of everyone else's.






> Maybe in one of her over 1800 posts she says why she moved, but not going to take the time to read them all.



Then why bother commenting on it at all?





> But I read in one of her posts, when someone asked about Vancouver Island, she said it is still an island and that creates problems getting on and off. Not sure if she ever lived there, but my wife was born there, and never had a problem, and when we moved back, we never had a problem



Plenty of people feel that Vancouver Island is isolated and miss that they are not connected to the mainland, including people in my own family. Personally, I do not feel that way but everyone is entitled to their own opinion of the place.






> and isn't England also technically on an island, and since she moved to London, isn't her statement kind of an oxymoron.?



To compare Great Britain to Vancouver Island is just dumb as the two are nothing alike.






> My wife was born and raised in the Duncan area on VI and myself in London England, where we lived for years, but we moved to southern Vancouver Island a few years ago to take over a family business, but after a few years of being nickeled and dimed to death by the high taxes and high cost of living, someone offered to buy it, so we retired and moved to Ecuador, if we stayed in Canada we would both have had to get jobs to survive, we are still both only in our mid 50's, we live much better and for half the cost of what it would cost us anywhere in Canada , we have sunny weather all year, and an ocean view, 1800 sq ft, 12th floor condo on a long sandy beach,


Congratulations, glad you like it. Personally, you couldn't pay me to live there.




> we don't have to wait months for medical care, or specialist appointment etc like some people do in BC



The people I know who live there don't have problems with the medical care on the island.


----------



## colchar

dcraig said:


> Some people need to read a post before they reply to it! I am not complaining about WCG's love of Canada, just curious why she left if she loved it so much



Why do you even care?






> And FYI, Ecuador is one of, if not the #1 retirement destination. Canada doesn't even crack the top 10.


Who gives a s**t? If you like it fine, but I personally wouldn't leave Canada for anywhere other than Britain. If you are happy in Equador great, but don't expect anyone else to feel the same or to give a s**t.





> As for Ecaudor being a 2nd/3rd world country, there is also a lot of prosperity, and there is a lot of poverty in Canada, but obviously some people don't know about it, or don't like to admit it.



Yeah, because Canada's poverty is even remotely comparable to that in a Third World country. Right. Where is a facepalm smilie when I really need one?


----------



## colchar

gringotim said:


> Hey D, Glad to hear you are enjoying life in Salinas, as you can tell, the Canada forum hasn't changed much since you left, people come here from other countries and its ok, but when someone from Canada says they are moving to another country for a better quality of life they call us bitter or angry etc.




His moving to another country is not what makes him sound bitter and angry. His s**tting on Canada and complaining about someone else posting about Canada is what accomplishes that.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

dcraig said:


> You guys do realize this thread is 4 years old?, but I have an unrelated question for , "WESTCOASTCANADIANGIRL", you seem to love and promote Canada so much, but I can't help notice you no longer live in Canada. If it is so great, why have you left?


The reason why I left is for the simple fact that I met and fell in love with an Yorkshireman and moved to be with him in London. I miss living in British Columbia and would have loved to have him come to Canada to live, but since his job is way more secure than any employment I could ever hope to have in Canada and also pays three times as much as I made, it just made more sense for me to move to the UK than for him to try to come to Canada to look for work. 

Besides, my husband is registered blind and the infrastructure for the visually impaired in the UK is so much better than it is in Canada (I know this for a fact, as my Mum is low vision and has received very little support from the Canadian National Institute for the Blind... not that the RNIB offers much support to my husband), so I think he'd find it difficult on one level to adapt to life in Canada because of his impairment and Canada's lack of accommodation for people in his situation.

We have been making an effort to try to go back every year or two and we've talked about the possibility of his being transferred through work to Canada (or the USA) once I've received my UK citizenship next year.


----------



## colchar

Ecuador sounds like a paradise:

https://www.osac.gov/pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=13476

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/ecuador/safety-and-security



No bloody thank you.


----------



## colchar

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The reason why I left is for the simple fact that I met and fell in love with an Yorkshireman




And here I thought that, like the Taffs, they were only interested in sheep


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

colchar said:


> And here I thought that, like the Taffs, they were only interested in sheep


Nah.. whilst there are definitely lots of sheep in Yorkshire, hubby has very little interest in them beyond the culinary arts and my possibly knitting him a jumper and would definitely agree with you in regards to Taffs and their propensity for sheep shagging. 


ETA: Hubby also is very much in love with his English ales and good Islay single malt Scotch whisky (he's very partial to Laphroaig 18 year).


----------



## gringotim

colchar said:


> His moving to another country is not what makes him sound bitter and angry. His s**tting on Canada and complaining about someone else posting about Canada is what accomplishes that.


If anyone can S**t on Canada , its someone who has lived here like drcaig, and myself (for over54yrs) , you sound like you are becoming more Canadianized with every post you make, And that's NOT a compliment. Maybe you've had one too many pints or maybe cause you are Scottish, don't know and don't care, but get off your high horse, people other than you are allowed to express their opinion whether you agree with it or not.. But you are typical of a lot of members on here who think they can move to Canada and suddenly they are an expert on the entire country. And don't forget, if anyone is sh**ting on anywhere, its was you who S**t on Scotland the day you left .


----------



## colchar

iamkim said:


> Jeez Colchar, take a chill pill already, your constant rants are degrading this forum to no end. I'm surprised the moderator hasn't muzzled you yet :blah:



Constant rants? Since when has telling the truth been a rant?

Another poster was calling someone out for having the temerity to talk about Canada while living somewhere else and they deserved to be called to task for that. If you don't like it, don't read the posts.


----------



## colchar

gringotim said:


> If anyone can S**t on Canada , its someone who has lived here like drcaig, and myself (for over54yrs) , you sound like you are becoming more Canadianized with every post you make



Becoming more Canadianized? I was born here (the flags on my profile were a mistake made when I was registering that I haven't bothered to correct as they really don't matter) so I am not sure how I could become any more Canadian. Maybe if I were to wear a toque and eat some poutine? Should I keep a beaver as a household pet and tie my moose up in my backyard next to my canoe?




> And that's NOT a compliment.



So you think being Canadian is an insult? Why am I not at all surprised by that? If that is your attitude I, for one, am more than happy that you are leaving (or have already left) the country as we are far better off without the likes of you.





> Maybe you've had one too many pints or maybe cause you are Scottish, don't know and don't care, but get off your high horse, people other than you are allowed to express their opinion whether you agree with it or not..



Where is a facepalm smilie when I really need one? I called out the other poster for exactly what you are complaining about me doing. Why are you calling me out on it but supporting him? The hypocrisy is hilarious.





> But you are typical of a lot of members on here who think they can move to Canada and suddenly they are an expert on the entire country.



Born here Skippy, born here. Lived here the majority of my life (a total of less than ten years spent living in Britain as a child and as an adult).





> And don't forget, if anyone is sh**ting on anywhere, its was you who S**t on Scotland the day you left .



Well seeing as we moved to Scotland when I was a couple of months old and moved back here when I was five I didn't s**t on anything. Being five years old I hardly had any say in the matter did I?

And it is incredibly hypocritical of you to claim that someone has s**t on another country by leaving when you are claiming to have done (or about to be doing) the same thing by moving to Mexico. Are you really not smart enough to grasp the hypocrisy?


----------



## luvcanada

dcraig said:


> Some people need to read a post before they reply to it! I am not complaining about WCG's love of Canada, just curious why she left if she loved it so much, and I am not the only one who complains about the high cost of living in Canada, but, like you, and others who moved to Canada from somewhere else, I wouldn't expect you to complain about a place you chose to live. as for live off wealth we inherited, are you kidding? We sold the business because in todays economy in Canada, we couldn't make enough to live "comfortably", and we did not inherit a dime. We sold the business for what we paid for it. We live on under $2000 CDN a month my wife and I get from our pensions, and have money left over, because we were able to buy, outright, our condo in Salinas from what we had left over when we sold the house. And FYI, Ecuador is one of, if not the #1 retirement destination. Canada doesn't even crack the top 10. As for Ecaudor being a 2nd/3rd world country, there is also a lot of prosperity, and there is a lot of poverty in Canada, but obviously some people don't know about it, or don't like to admit it. And if anywhere shouldn't have poverty, it would be a country like Canada. You left the US despite over 300 million others who love living there. If you read the Mexico forum for example, you would see that there are millions of people who have left Canada, the US and the rest of the world, for a better quality of life than they couldn't get in there home country, we just found Ecuador to have a bit lower cost of living, and better options for retiree's, so shoot me for trying to make my remaining years more enjoyable, and not wallowing in debt wondering whether we could afford to ever retire "comfortably" in the UK or Canada. If you can, good on you.


So you were complaining about the high cost of living in Canada. Also I said that you "inherited and/or made" because I did not know how you paid for the family business.

It is unfortunate that you could not take early retirement and remain in Canada. But I want to emphasize that it is the high cost of living in Canada and the UK that provided you with the money that allows you to retire in Ecuador. I agree with you that there is a lot of prosperity in Ecuador and other such countries like Peru, where I spent some time a few years ago. The problem is that in Ecuador's case the top 20% of the population have almost 60% of the GNI and the bottom 20% have less than 5%. My point that I was trying to make, perhaps poorly, was that your "wealth" was made in those countries where the cost of living is higher and now you are able to live better than most of the people where you live now. 

BTW my wife and I were not able to retire in our early 50s. We raised (are still raising) 2 kids and worked until we were 65 and down sized our house. But I have no complaints at all.


----------



## dcraig

luvcanada said:


> So you were complaining about the high cost of living in Canada. Also I said that you "inherited and/or made" because I did not know how you paid for the family business.
> 
> It is unfortunate that you could not take early retirement and remain in Canada. But I want to emphasize that it is the high cost of living in Canada and the UK that provided you with the money that allows you to retire in Ecuador. I agree with you that there is a lot of prosperity in Ecuador and other such countries like Peru, where I spent some time a few years ago. The problem is that in Ecuador's case the top 20% of the population have almost 60% of the GNI and the bottom 20% have less than 5%. My point that I was trying to make, perhaps poorly, was that your "wealth" was made in those countries where the cost of living is higher and now you are able to live better than most of the people where you live now.
> 
> BTW my wife and I were not able to retire in our early 50s. We raised (are still raising) 2 kids and worked until we were 65 and down sized our house. But I have no complaints at all.


Not sure I understand you, how did the high cost of living in Canada provide us with money to retire to Ecuador, if anything, it made us have less money left to retire with, its the high cost of living in Canada that made us decide to leave, because although we could have retired in Canada, we would have had no where near the lifestyle we have now, and would have been living basically check to check. We eat breakfast out almost every morning and dinner at nice restaurants 4-5 times a week, could barely do that in Canada once a week if that. Had a check up and my teeth cleaned for $25 dollars by an American trained dental hygienist, hate to think what that would cost in Canada. We even have a maid come in once a week, and pay her very well compared to local wages, we have even been invited to her house for her kids b'day parties. Maybe some people on here have more money than us so don't understand where we are coming from, but that's not my problem, We are not the only ones that have chosen to leave Canada for a better life, whether its to Ecuador, Mexico, Panama or wherever. In fact, not that it means anything, but if at any given time, if you check the number of active users on the Canada forum and Mexico forum, Mexico will almost always have a lot more., Do you know how many people won't have enough money to retire at 65 and expect to have to work well past that age just to keep their head above water. And we didn't want to be those people that retire at 65 then die before being able to enjoy retirement. There are people in Canada who live better than other people in Canada, does that make it wrong to do it elsewhere? I'm glad you have no complaints, but I bet deep down you do, or maybe you have enough money to last the rest of your life without scrimping, if so, great.


----------



## dcraig

Quote:
Originally Posted by colchar 
If you don't like it, don't read the posts. 




iamkim said:


> Take your own advice


Luv it!:clap2:


----------



## luvcanada

dcraig said:


> Not sure I understand you, how did the high cost of living in Canada provide us with money to retire to Ecuador, if anything, it made us have less money left to retire with, its the high cost of living in Canada that made us decide to leave, because although we could have retired in Canada, we would have had no where near the lifestyle we have now, and would have been living basically check to check. We eat breakfast out almost every morning and dinner at nice restaurants 4-5 times a week, could barely do that in Canada once a week if that. Had a check up and my teeth cleaned for $25 dollars by an American trained dental hygienist, hate to think what that would cost in Canada. We even have a maid come in once a week, and pay her very well compared to local wages, we have even been invited to her house for her kids b'day parties. Maybe some people on here have more money than us so don't understand where we are coming from, but that's not my problem, We are not the only ones that have chosen to leave Canada for a better life, whether its to Ecuador, Mexico, Panama or wherever. In fact, not that it means anything, but if at any given time, if you check the number of active users on the Canada forum and Mexico forum, Mexico will almost always have a lot more., Do you know how many people won't have enough money to retire at 65 and expect to have to work well past that age just to keep their head above water. And we didn't want to be those people that retire at 65 then die before being able to enjoy retirement. There are people in Canada who live better than other people in Canada, does that make it wrong to do it elsewhere? I'm glad you have no complaints, but I bet deep down you do, or maybe you have enough money to last the rest of your life without scrimping, if so, great.


Why are people from the US, Canada, Europe, etc. retiring to 3rd world countries? Because they have a retirement fund that lets them live much better than people in the 3rd world countries. If the people living in Ecuador made salaries like people in Canada, US etc. then you would not be able to live there as you are doing now. So you made money in an expensive economy and are receiving retirement funds from that expensive economy and spend that money in a less expensive economy. 

On the flip side why do you think there are so many economic migrants leaving 3rd world countries to move to Canada, US, Europe? Do you think it is because they want to move to a more expensive country? No. They want to move out of the lower 40% of their own economy and have an opportunity of a better life, even if they have to pay more taxes. Don't forget the vast majority of the people from "Ecuador, Mexico, Panama or wherever" cannot afford to go out for dinner 4-5 a week. Why would that be?

Be grateful that you can do what you are doing and stop complaining. You are living better than 90% of the world.


----------

